# Crate training / X-pen small space



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella has a UgoDog in the laundry room (which is adjacent to the kitchen). She will use it MOST of the time if she is in the kitchen, but she won't walk there from the living room or wherever. *We have a VERY small home.* She just squats on the carpet instead :angry:. We also have a crate for her (which we are using more frequently). She does not poop in the house (other than on or beside her UgoDog...she prefers outside). We take her outside frequently throughout the day. She also has access to her water bowl all day.

Since I am home with Bella quite a bit, I feel like I need to have a "play area" for her, so I initially had her in the kitchen. The problem was that I felt my kitchen was a big yucky dog pen after a while, and well, that isn't working for me. I'm trying her "play area" as the laundry room, but she is freaking out. I think it's just too far from us, even in our small space. She'd rather be stuck in her crate beside the computer desk. I want her to have "some" safe free play area though. 

OK, enough of my ramblings...sorry. Should I give her more time to adjust to the laundry room, or should I consider a more strict crate training schedule? I like the x-pen idea, but with limited space, I'm not sure if its a good investment for an almost 7 mo. old pup. Love to know your thoughts. Thanks yall!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese want to be right with you so I can see why Bella doesn't want to be in the laundry room. I have a very small house and I keep Bailey gated in the great room area with me. If we go back to the bedrooms I will put a pad down there and he will use it if he has to go. 

If Bella isn't fully housebroken yet, a pen would be a good investment. You could set it up in each room you are in. A soft sided pen is very inexpensive (about $35) and easy to move from room to room. They are also easy to fold up and take with you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with Ladysmom they want to be with you. An X pen is great to have when you can't supervise her all the time. I have three and if put them somewhere in a different part of the house when I'm home they sure let me know it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Personally I would go back to housetraining 101 with her. I would especially recommend that she walk to the pee pad with you and you stand there with her each time. You must reward her each time. I would not leave her to her own devices to go potty. A strict schedule will help. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your feedback. JMM, how do you feel about x-pens? Your link for Potty Training was VERY helpful and I saw several areas that I can improve upon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't like to leave my dog unsupervised with an opportunity to go to the bathroom...so I would never leave them in an x-pen with a pee pad and walk away. Each time you miss an opportunity to reward going potty in the right place works against your potty training.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Bridget
When I went through this phase, it started when Sammie would NOT go on the pads in HIS area (pen) any longer. Since he already went in the house in his pen, the rest of house became potty range, until he was no longer confined. That's when it stopped. I guess he did not want to pee where he now lays. He did fine outside but the pads 100% took awhile. I would do the Potty 101 next time for sure. 
{{{hugs}}}
I will add my work scheDule at the time did not help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kandis, you've become such a dear friend and for that Bella and I are very blessed! I'm thinking back to basics Potty 101 is much needed. She is doing quite well in her crate and I am ready to be the potty schedule expert that I am meant to be LOL! As far as the x-pen goes, I still like the idea, but am going to table it for just a bit longer. Since (as you and I discussed in more detail) the Laundry Room isn't far out of sight and is a pretty good option, it may still work. I'm not sure that throwing in the "towel" this soon is the way to go. Plus Bella has a bit of separation anxiety, so little periods out of my sight might be quite good for (within reason). Hugs!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks Kandis, you've become such a dear friend and for that Bella and I are very blessed! I'm thinking back to basics Potty 101 is much needed. She is doing quite well in her crate and I am ready to be the potty schedule expert that I am meant to be LOL! As far as the x-pen goes, I still like the idea, but am going to table it for just a bit longer. Since (as you and I discussed in more detail) the Laundry Room isn't far out of sight and is a pretty good option, it may still work. I'm not sure that throwing in the "towel" this soon is the way to go. Plus Bella has a bit of separation anxiety, so little periods out of my sight might be quite good for (within reason). Hugs!


Ah, thanks Bridget. You got many good tips today. HAPPY TRAINING!! :aktion033:


----------

